# ADA Pump Ferts



## GotCrabs (23 Sep 2015)

I'm in the beginning stages of setting up an all planted HC Iwagumi scape in DSM and was looking into the ADA fert range, I'm curious to know which would I eventually need once the tank is flooded, ADA Green Brighty?


----------



## Andy D (23 Sep 2015)

I suppose it depends if you are going to follow their dosing regime or not?


----------



## GotCrabs (23 Sep 2015)

What do you mean? Like as in 1ml per so many litres? @Andy D


----------



## Andy D (23 Sep 2015)

ADA have various Green Brighty's and they are designed to be used at different stages and for different plant types. 

Have a read here:
http://www.adana.co.jp/en/contents/products/na_liquid/detail01.html#series-box4


----------



## Jose (23 Sep 2015)

On word: expensive.


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Sep 2015)

Not a bright idea at all.

Cheers,


----------



## parotet (23 Sep 2015)

Hi Gotcrabs

ADA fert line is designed to be used with enriched substrate like AquaSoil.  Actually when you set up a planted tank following their techniques you don't use any N and P fertilizer, and just rely on Brighty K (only adds K) and Brighty Step 1, 2 or 3 which contains Fe and other micros. Does it mean that you don't have Nitrogen or phosphorus? No, it just means that plants have it from the substrate (via roots or because the nutrients are leached to the water column). Only for heavily planted stem tanks under high light, ADA recommends the use of Brighty Lights and Shade that has some nitrates and phosphates...

But, molecules are just molecules. They can be bottled nicely and mixed with the purest water from the deepest ocean... But it is exactly the same other retailers offer and exactly the same you can do by your own.

Currently I'm using my own 'Brighty K' but improved for my own circumstances (as I'm using potassium sulfate and not potassium carbonate which increases more the hardness of my water). I use it in my tanks with AquaSoil along with some micros (DIY or commercial one). I have also produced my own Tropica Specialized (NPK) but I also use sometimes the original one.... And I add some squirts daily depending on the plant biomass and what I can see with my eyes.

My advice would be, don't get fooled with magic recipes. There are good and cheap commercial ferts that can be ok for small tanks, but again molecules are molecules. .Know what you buy, know what you can do by your own and make your decision.


----------



## Martin in Holland (24 Sep 2015)

Look into EI fert, it's durt cheap and gets great results.
You might not be able to get KNO3 in Australia, but most other forms of N will be good too.
In the end it all comes down to giving plants what they need ...NPK...just as you would do in your garden


----------

